# Got hold of a small car!



## NavarreRes (Oct 21, 2011)

I went out today in front of the beach park (whatever it's called) , just west of Navarre and a few miles into Gulf Island Nat. Seashore. Using 20 lb test, and a wire rig. I got hold of what felt like a volkswagon rolling downhill. It took all of the line (I kept tightening the drag until the line would have broke anyway). Then, when I ran out of line it just snapped and I lost everything. Not even a piece of line left on the reel. Then, the same thing happened to my other rod about an hour later! Anyone have any ideas???


----------



## Crab Man (Oct 21, 2011)

Shark


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Yep!!! Shark!

A slow freight train you cannot stop without a steel leader and a heavier drag.

Sometimes you get lucky and the hook sets in the corner of his mouth, and he fights east or west and is not wearing your line. Then you'll get a nice fight, but if he turns away you will be screwed.

But if he goes south on light line, he and his sand paper body is wearing at your line.

That's what happens if you break off and your leader is all roughed up when it comes back.

Only answer is a longer leader than his body of steel or heavy mono and a STRONG hook.

Jim


----------



## NavarreRes (Oct 21, 2011)

*Forgot to mention*

Thanks for the feedback. One point, I was using sand fleas! Do sharks go after sand fleas? I was using them both times.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes, especially smaller shark.

A good idea is to set out a separate pole with a heavier and longer leader and bait it bigger.

You'll catch more fish on smaller rigs with smaller mono or flourocarbon leaders, but you'll catch a BIG fish on a bigger rig once in awhile.

YES you can keep shark from the beach. There can be size limits by the way, so ask or learn before you go. And there are ways to better preserve shark meat as soon as you catch it.


But yes you'll lose big fish on the small rigs too once in awhile... we all do, all you can do is guess and tell a story.

Jim


----------



## NavarreRes (Oct 21, 2011)

Wow, shark huh? Wild. I just moved here (although I lived here for 15 years about 17 years ago), but I never went fishing in my younger days. Yea, anyway, I think I'm going to go back there tomorrow, with 50 lb test and a bigger hook. There's a big sand bar there right now. You walk out, get up to your chest, then a bit farther and you're knee deep again. I threw out past that then walked my pole back to the beach letting the line out on the way. That's where they were.


----------



## Crab Man (Oct 21, 2011)

Big sharks will swim right up the cut next to the beach, or really anywhere they want. They are pretty common.


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

We do the same off Johnsons beach minus walking in and pull some decent sized sharks out just for fun. My buddy has a ocean kayak that we run bait out with, it's much safer lol...


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

maybe a shark but I'm betting on a big ray. 

Next time it looks like you're going to get spooled, grab the spool itself and break him off, that way he isn't swimming around with 200 yds of line.


----------



## NavarreRes (Oct 21, 2011)

*Ray?*

I know, I hate the thought of that too. Even if he gets the hook out, the line is still out there for a long long time.

You know, we did see some rays that day. In fact, on one of my forrays out past the sand bar to cast out, I saw one between me and the beach. It could indeed have been a ray.


----------



## NavarreRes (Oct 21, 2011)

*Caught my small car!*

I used 50lb test today, and caught something close to what got away the other day (my first post here). See pics.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Cow nosed Ray!!!

Very cool. I dunno how to butcher one, but I think they are edible and supposed to be pretty good.

http://www.virginiaseafood.org/consumers/factsheets/ches_stingray.htm


Congrats, I see them all the time in the spring, but they won't take cobia jigs or eels, yet...

Jim


----------



## NavarreRes (Oct 21, 2011)

Didn't know what to do with him, so I took about 10 pics and let him go, then went home and ate the Pompano. At least now I know what I had on my line the other day. This guy was trip. My pole came out of the holder and the whole rod went into the water. I ran out and swam and by the time I got hold of the rod I was over my head! I grabbed the rod and the thing was pulling me out into deeper water. I had to loosen the drag to get back to shore, then it took me 40 minutes to land it! Just another day at the beach!


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

GREAT story!!!

Pompano was a MUCH, MUCH better choice on the dinner table.

Rinse that reel and pole well. Pull the spool out of the rod if it's a spinner and dunk EVERYTHING in fresh water for a couple seconds. Do it again... then run slow running water over everything (don't "blast" water into anything). You want to melt any residue dry salt by dunking a couple times, then rinse it away in a slow water rinse.

Then towel dry and leave it out to dry.

If you don't you might be sorry.

GREAT story though, nice job, and beware of near ANY Ray. Most have barbs in the tail that can send you to the hospital. The Cow ray is relatively safe because his barb is at the base of the tail so you'd have to step on it or get stabbed as he flopped around. He can't simply whip you with it.

Jim


----------



## NavarreRes (Oct 21, 2011)

Jim T - Thanks for the tips. I did rinse the my rig again, and better, after reading your post. That ray did scare me, since I've never messed with one before, and I remember what happened to Steve Irwin. The scariest part now, thinking back, is that I was lucky the line didn't wrap around my hand or arm when it was pulling me into deeper water. Since it was 50lb test, I wouldn't have been able to break it. I guess the thing would have pulled me out deeper, and eventually under if you really think about it. Believe me, you can't outswim them, no way.. It's hard enough fighting them when you standing on land. Before I loosened the drag it was just taking me out with no problem. I might start wearing a knife on my belt or something. Anyway, I might have nightmares tonight!


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Dehooking Rays*

Great Story!

I carry a home made dehooker(see 'flipper') with a wooden handle which is also used to break off 'undesirables' .

I just wrap the line a couple of times around the handle and pull. It can break some very heavy line. 

Another 'hint': Loosen that drag a bit when rod is in a spike. You can always increase the drag settings. JMHO C2


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

Yeah i'm with Charlie, always leave it loose so once you hear it running then adjust and set the hook on dry land lol. Always a fun fight with these guys though.


----------

